# Amazon slow download



## DFergATL (May 31, 2005)

I would like to know if anyone else is having problems with downloading amazon vod to your tivo? I ordered an episode of White Collar and it took 5 hours to download, ordered a movie and it was going to take 18 hours to download.

I did a speed test on my DSL and I am getting 6mps. I can stream from Netflix and watch YouTube video on the Tivo fine. I can transfer from my PC to the Tivo fine.

I tried Amazon, but they say it is a Tivo issue. Tivo says it is an Amazon issue. Translation, neither company is going to help me solve it.

So, I am I the only one having this issue over the last few days?


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

No issues here on FIOS, but I have had similar issues at various times in the past. They always resolved after a day or two without me figuring out the cause. Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## tivcom9123 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm having the same problem tonight. Comcast, Philly area, no other downloads or streaming have been slow. Hit the button to download an episode of Fringe, watched a 45 minute show I already had on the Tivo, went to watch the Fringe download and only 22 minutes had downloaded.

Some days its fine, some days its like this. Wondering if maybe its just on the weekends.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

I've experienced this problem as well. One day it downloads shows wicked fast and other days it crawls. My gut is the issue is with Amazon's service as I don't have the same issues with Netflix. Of course, given how many different components are involved, its hard to pin down one culprit. In my case there's Tivo, my router, FIOS, whoever FIOS connects to on the backbone and then Amazon's network.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I experienced the problem when I ordered from the Tivo. It was downloading REALLY slowly. Then the movie just disappeared midway through downloading. I got the money refunded immediately. 

When I order thru the computer and push it to the Tivo, there is no problem and it is FAST.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

The couple times I downloaded from Amazon last year, it was very slow. Last week I downloaded the first two episodes of Season 4 Mad Men, and they both downloaded VERY fast. This week I tried eps. 3 and 4, and ep. 3 downloaded very fast (around 22 minute DL for an hour show!), but 4 downloaded pretty slow (took about 2 hours or so).

I don't know if it's my Comcast connection, Amazon or the Tivo. It has the ability to go fast, but seems to be inconsistent.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

This just happened to me last night - rented an HD movie from Amazon and it was so slow it only downloaded 3 minutes of viewable content in 15 minutes of download time. So tested my Fios connection and I was getting over 41Mbps download speeds - no issue there. Then I decided to rent the same movie from Amazon using my Sony BD player and it was like night/day. The Sony started the movie in less than 30 seconds and never skipped or missed a beat during the entire flick.


----------



## giddey_up (Jun 21, 2010)

There is definitely something squirrelly about HD downloads from Amazon. I can't order HD versions online - only through the TIVO device. Tweaked my DSL network to ensure I had good performance in the past week (~12mbs) and kicked off a download of "The King's Speech" at 5pm. An hour later, I had 23 minutes downloaded. Ninety minutes in, it reverted to 6 minutes downloaded. Watched a recorded movie and went to bed. In the AM, the recording history said the download failed due to "power loss" - which did not happen. The download restarted after 11PM and completed successfully in 64 minutes. I'm thinking the constraint is with Amazon...


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

In the recent weeks, I've noticed it takes much longer to DL anything from Amazon...

But never takes longer than an hour to DL a movie...

It does seem to take longer for an HD flic to DL... have no clue why it should matter?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dr_Diablo said:


> In the recent weeks, I've noticed it takes much longer to DL anything from Amazon...
> 
> But never takes longer than an hour to DL a movie...
> 
> It does seem to take longer for an HD flic to DL... have no clue why it should matter?


I downloaded the first episode of season six for Doctor Who in HD on Sunday. It only took a few minutes for my Premiere to download the HD show. It has been as fast as ever for me since it will download at around 30mb/s from my FiOS 43mb/s available speeds.

I ordered the HD show online as ususal from the Amazon web site. Selected my TiVo and within 30 seconds it started downloading to it. And in a few minutes it was finished. 
Which is what normally happens with the HD content I select from Amazon to download to my Premieres and watch.


----------



## scott.a.c (Sep 29, 2008)

With my 6 month old TIVO Premier XL I was seeing a nice speed up on Amazon downloads. The transfer status of the last HD movie was 22 mins at 20.2MB/Sec. Tonight I rented Taken 2 [HD] and after 2 hours it has downloaded 3 mins of the movie. When pressing play I get a nice message saying: "Please try to play this program again after 15 hours, 32 mins have passed". Hard to tell if this is a TIVO problem, or Amazon. I checked my network and was able to down load a 700Mbs in less than 5 mins, so I cant believe it is my network or service provider (Frontier FIOS).


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

scott.a.c said:


> With my 6 month old TIVO Premier XL I was seeing a nice speed up on Amazon downloads. The transfer status of the last HD movie was 22 mins at 20.2MB/Sec. Tonight I rented Taken 2 [HD] and after 2 hours it has downloaded 3 mins of the movie. When pressing play I get a nice message saying: "Please try to play this program again after 15 hours, 32 mins have passed". Hard to tell if this is a TIVO problem, or Amazon. I checked my network and was able to down load a 700Mbs in less than 5 mins, so I cant believe it is my network or service provider (Frontier FIOS).


I guess it's not consistent with TiVo and Amazon? I also ordered Taken 2 (HD) about 3 weeks ago. The SD version downloaded so I had to call Amazon to push the correct HD version, but when it downloaded, it was fast. Others in this forum have mentioned that you have to order the HD version via the TiVo box for it to download, otherwise the SD version will download if you order online.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I remember one Friday night trying to download a 45 min TV show in HD from Amazon. After the download started it said it would take 10 hours and a number of minutes. This was about 9pm PST, as of 11pm it said the program would be ready in 1 hour and 59 minutes and by midnite it was ready. Amazon seems to get caught in the bottle neck that makes people scream at Netflix and curse out their ESPN 3. 
I still download stuff from Amazon but do it in the middle of the night when it's a lot faster.


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 28, 2003)

I am now having this issue on one of my HD boxes (I have two identical ones). Both are on wifi. One box still downloads Amazon movies very quickly, while the other can take 12 hours for an HD movie. Very frustrating. Is the consensus here that it is an Amazon issue?


----------



## westtown73 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got an HD box as well, and the last two attempts at downloading a movie from Amazon were extremely slow. The attempt about three weeks ago eventually completed, but the file was corrupted. I tried again last night and had the same issue. The file is all there this morning, but haven't watched it yet. Both attempts were on Friday night at about 6PM EST, so it could be a congestion issue at Amazon. I need to try again at a different time as a test of this theory.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Happened to me Sunday night. I had amazon refund me.


----------

